# Ryanair flight now cheaper than when I booked



## tosullivan (6 Jun 2008)

I just checked the price of our flights on Ryanair and they are €150 cheaper now than when we booked.  Can this be right from the man who normally likes to charge as much as he can?

Is it a possibility that there has not been much take up for the flight and the price has been reduced?

Long shot, but what do you think my chances are of getting a refund of the difference?


----------



## lorna (6 Jun 2008)

no chance and no chance at all !  it's the luck of the draw buying air tickets etc.
we travelled to ireland just over a week ago during the UK mid term break and paid £70 return for 4 of us !  we dont check in any luggage just take hand luggage, we check in online, we dont pay for priority board and we dont pay 3 euros for a cup of tea on flight.


----------



## gradgrind (6 Jun 2008)

Let's see, to quote Michael O'Leary

"What part of no refund don't you understand? You are not getting a refund so ..." (some rudeness followed, implying the questioner should go away)


----------



## sam h (6 Jun 2008)

In fairness to Ryanair - if you bought anything in any shop and saw it discounted the week after, you do not have a right to a refund.

Chances are if you didn;t book your flights on that day, you may not have been able to book accomadation, car hire etc


----------



## rory22 (6 Jun 2008)

I bought a house last year for €500,000, the builder is now selling the same units for €400,000, I wonder what my chances are for a refund


----------



## tribal (6 Jun 2008)

rory22 said:


> I bought a house last year for €500,000, the builder is now selling the same units for €400,000, I wonder what my chances are for a refund


 
now thats depressing


----------



## Armada (6 Jun 2008)

I believe that there is a 24 hr "cooling off" period with Aer Lingus where you can change the booking if the credit card transaction has not been actually processed. 

I know it has worked for my friend twice when she realised that flights were reduced in price directly after she booked them. They allowed her to cancel the booking and then rebook again straightaway without charging a change fee.


----------



## wally (6 Jun 2008)

Armada said:


> I believe that there is a 24 hr "cooling off" period with Aer Lingus where you can change the booking if the credit card transaction has not been actually processed.
> 
> I know it has worked for my friend twice when she realised that flights were reduced in price directly after she booked them. They allowed her to cancel the booking and then rebook again straightaway without charging a change fee.


 
Find that incredibly hard to believe tbh?


----------



## Armada (6 Jun 2008)

Well I was actually there  with her on one particular occasion when she changed 4 US flights seats.


----------



## Squire (11 Jun 2008)

Yep, worked for me too when I booked wrong dates by mistake. I rang them up and the cancelled the booking, no questions asked.

Aer Lingus, of course.


----------



## tribal (11 Jun 2008)

i actually rang ryanair to change a name one time and they didnt charge me


----------



## wally (12 Jun 2008)

That's really interesting to know, I am amazed, just so used to Ryanair and all their charges for anything possible, I made a mistake and booked a married name of a friend instead of her passport maiden name and was charged the name change fee even though it was only 5 minutes later.


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I just checked the price of our flights on Ryanair and they are €150 cheaper now than when we booked. Can this be right from the man who normally likes to charge as much as he can?
> 
> Is it a possibility that there has not been much take up for the flight and the price has been reduced?
> 
> Long shot, but what do you think my chances are of getting a refund of the difference?


 
Definitely no chance! I booked Prague 2 weeks ago and paid E28 return. The same flights are over E100 now. Nothing you can do about it I'm afraid.


----------

